# Surprisingly Simple



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Good review…..Thanks for the info !


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Awesome jig


----------



## KTNC (Sep 12, 2017)

Thanks for your review.


----------



## Arcola60 (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I have purchased the Jig, also. I have not had a chance to set it up yet. Moving has caused some shop setup issues.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

> Thanks for the review. I have purchased the Jig, also. I have not had a chance to set it up yet. Moving has caused some shop setup issues.
> 
> - Arcola60


I think you'll like the beehive jig. Setup was quite easy.
Good luck setting up shop!


----------



## Albert (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks Neighbor, I think I might have to get one of these!


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I wonder if you could use a setup like this on a router table…..

Hmmmmmm….


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

> I wonder if you could use a setup like this on a router table…..
> 
> Hmmmmmm….
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Yes, you sure can. You just need a router table insert that accepts standard P.C. style guide bushings.


----------



## japanesewoodworker (Jan 16, 2010)

Hello Pintodeluxe,

I'm not sure if I am placing this link in the correct location. But here is a LINK FROM THE LEIGH BOX JOINT & BEEHIVE JIG.

https://www.leighjigs.com/b975-overview/



> I wonder if you could use a setup like this on a router table…..
> 
> Hmmmmmm….
> 
> ...


----------

